# New Campers, Back For More Advice/help



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello again! I'm here once again to pick the brains of the collective board knowledge and help us find a holiday destination spot.

We're desperately seeking a camping spot to visit around Christmas/New Year's. It'll be our only "true vacation" we take this year.

We'd like to spend around 3-4 days somewhere, not necessarily including travel day(s), so that could be up to 5 or so total days. We could leave as early as the 22nd of December and we can return as late as Sunday January 1. Ideally we're looking for a destination with the following:

1. Beach... preferably beachfront camper spots w/ power & water, but a short bike ride to the beach is OK by me.
2. Warm... daytime highs in the high-60s.
3. Within a 12-hour drive from suburban Atlanta... so that's about everything from Wilmington, NC, south to around Cocoa Beach, FL along the Atlantic; then from the Clearwater, FL area around the Gulf to up around the Mississippi coast. 
3. kid friendly... at least something for a 9 and 12 year old to do. A beach itself would count as something for them to do! 
4. pets allowed... they can be restricted from being on the actual beach itself, but they have to be allowed on the grounds of the CG, 'cause we're bringing the mutts.

Whattaya think? Am I asking too much? Ideas? Input? Critique?

Thanks.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Fort wilderness at Disney World ??? Was just looking at it and pricing things out .. it is a tad bit expensive, but from what I have heard and seen picture wise, well worth the trip ...


----------



## ditchdoc1017 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fort wilderness at Disney World. Been camping all my life and you want find a nicer place.We stayed there last June for 6 days it was our second trip there and loved it.It is a little high ($100 a night ) also might be booked up that time of year.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

I know I am a little late, but in the future... our favorite campground so far is St. Andrews State Park in Florida. It would probably be a 6-7 hour drive for you and is BEAUTIFUL!! You have all of the convenience of Panama City, but when you are in the campground you feel very secluded. The water is beautiful... you have the bay and ocean access, clean bathhouses, lots of wildlife, I could go on and on...


----------

